# Traditional Healer



## Purt (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi,
I am travelling around the Philippines from end of February to mid March and besides enjoying the wonders of the Islands I am seeking recommendations for good traditional Healers for for a long term health issue I have. 
If there is anyone who can recommend a healer I would be interested.
Thanks,
Conor


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

There are witch doctors all over the place. My wife brought one to the house once, to look at me for my seizures. This crazy lady rubs ginger on my forehead and tells me to quit eating shellfish. I was vegetarian when my seizures started and never liked shellfish... guess again... 

I told my wife that even if I were dying not to bring a priest or witch doctor anywhere near me ha ha


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Hahaha ... as long as you have pera, they will find you 
We are born at point A and die at point B, REGARDLESS!
So, why bother? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

